# Interview subject for Canadian women's health magazine



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Hello board,

If anyone knows a woman outside of Ontario who feels her health's benefited from owning a pet, send her my way. I'm putting together a short piece for a large, Canadian women's health magazine.

Cheers

(pm me, or what have you.)


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wellllllllll im not psyco since i started the SW tank ..............hubby says its worth the investment lol


----------

